# What your favorite Thanksgiving Side Dish



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 20, 2020)

Mine is home made creamed corn and somehow I lost my recipe.  Probably on one of the old laptops but would have to turn on and come back tomorrow after that finish booting to look.  Might be time to try a new recipe.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 20, 2020)

Garlic mashed potatoes or spinach. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 20, 2020)

Gravy.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 20, 2020)

Au gratin potato pie or a Vidallia onion pie.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 20, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Mine is home made creamed corn and *somehow I lost my recipe*.  Probably on one of the old laptops but would have to turn on and come back tomorrow after that finish booting to look.  Might be time to try a new recipe.


Maybe MINE will jog your memory, it was inspired from the cream corn from Rudy's Country Store, when Doc was still alive and before the franchise.


----------



## bbqbrett (Nov 20, 2020)

Tough choice to pick.  I like most of them but probably either the sweet potatos or the stuffing.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 20, 2020)

My wife's cornbread dressing drenched in my turkey gravy.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 20, 2020)

Sausage  Herb Stuffing


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2020)

We don't have that big of an assortment, but I'd have to say "Stuffed Shrooms".

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 20, 2020)

Stuffing all my life was number one followed closely by deviled eggs.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 20, 2020)

So 'dressing' = cooked in a pan, and 'stuffing' = cooked in the bird?


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 20, 2020)

kielbasi and smoked cheese


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 20, 2020)

My wife makes an amazing crockpot dressing. Love it. Also devilled eggs. I could and might eat a dozen


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Nov 20, 2020)

I love the green bean casserole.


----------



## kruizer (Nov 20, 2020)

Cranberry  orange relish. Been part of my Thanksgiving dinner since I was a small child.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 20, 2020)

Filling balls


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 20, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> My wife's cornbread dressing drenched in my turkey gravy.


I love my wifes dressing. And my moms tater salad. 
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 20, 2020)

Wife's gma always made fabulous scalloped potatoes... took my wife a couple years of trying to get it exactly like gmas... me as taste tester, poor me! Then one day I said...that's it... those are gmas potatoes!  Funny thing is one day my wife her mom and gma were together and talking about her recipe,  my wife mentioned something about putting cheese whiz in them... gma says I don't put cheese whiz in my potatoes... in unison my wife and her mom says... well you do too! 

Ryan


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 20, 2020)

I had to struggle with my answer. I smoke or roast the bird over a big pan of seasoned and cubed potatoes, carrots, onions, and garlic. There's also about half a bottle of cheap white wine in the veggies. The dripping's go into the veggie pan. I pour them off and make the gravy. But man oh man, those roasted veggies are fantastic.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 20, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Au gratin potato pie or a Vidallia onion pie.
> View attachment 471702



That onion looks great!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 20, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Maybe MINE will jog your memory, it was inspired from the cream corn from Rudy's Country Store, when Doc was still alive and before the franchise.


I almost stopped at Rudy's today.  People keep telling me to try the corn.  I said to friend bringing cream corn and this looks good.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 20, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Stuffing all my life was number one followed closely by deviled eggs.


Thanks for reminding me!  I stuck on the Pioneer women eggs.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 20, 2020)

Dressing with giblet gravy  ,


----------



## phrogpilot73 (Nov 20, 2020)

My wife hates it, but my friend's Canadian wife was intrigued - so I'm making it this year.  Creamed pearl onions au gratin.  Made with extra sharp New York cheddar (if I can find it - if I can't an extra sharp white cheddar).


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 20, 2020)

Sweet potato casserole, deviled eggs, broccoli and cheese casserole and pecan pie! Oh! almost forgot the from scratch yeast rolls drowning in real butter!


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 20, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Sweet potato casserole, deviled eggs, broccoli and cheese casserole and pecan pie! Oh! almost forgot the from scratch yeast rolls drowning in real butter!


We are having smoked bourbon pecan pies. They are delicious


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 20, 2020)

phrogpilot73 said:


> My wife hates it, but my friend's Canadian wife was intrigued - so I'm making it this year.  Creamed pearl onions au gratin.  Made with extra sharp New York cheddar (if I can find it - if I can't an extra sharp white cheddar).


Care to share that recipe? Sounds great

Ryan


----------



## Hijack73 (Nov 20, 2020)

Anything I can either dip into or pour my gravy onto.

It goes on everything from the dressing, to the green bean casserole, to the mac n cheese.

Then, my pecan pie.  I usually don't get a fresh plate so it may have traces of gravy on the crust.

My favorite may actually be a sliver of brown turkey skin dripping gravy.  I hate turkey, love the browned skin.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 20, 2020)

The dressing that was made back in the ( 180 degree pork days ) kind of a savory bread pudding . My Mom made it , and my late wife's Mom made it . I need to get that recipe .


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 20, 2020)

Stuffing/dressing.


----------



## JJS (Nov 20, 2020)

Dressing with gravy, the rest is just filler material


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 20, 2020)

We are not traditional T-Day menu.
On chicken years, It is dressing and gravy for me, mashed taters for my son, and sweet taters for wife.  Daughter loves it all.
This year is enchiladas, so chips and salsa is usual side. Are Margaritas a valid side?



 BrianGSDTexoma

I love breaded corn, which is creamed corn with bread and cracker crumbs.
My wife has threatened severe consequences if I make anything resembling creamed corn due to a childhood incident of overeating corn.  



thirdeye said:


> So 'dressing' = cooked in a pan, and 'stuffing' = cooked in the bird?


More of a regional / colloquialism  term than actual usage.
Similar to casserole, dish to pass, and hot dish.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 20, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Stuffing all my life was number one followed closely by deviled eggs.


I love it too. Have you found a Keto method.


Central PA Cowboy said:


> Filling balls


You got me on this one.


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 20, 2020)

My Wife's homemade from scratch Cheesecake, old Family recipe.  A little secret, she makes it better than her Mother, but don't tell anyone, lol.


----------



## D.W. (Nov 20, 2020)

Anything I can pour my homemade gravy on, which equals anything (potatoes, stuffing/dressing, rolls, etc.) but the veggies - I call it moderation and being healthy.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 20, 2020)

That Creamed Corn sounds good but I would DOUBLE the add-ons! Once a year Treat...

My favorite TG Dishes...JJ

*Sage and Herb Sausage Dressing*

2 1/2Lbs Bread, 2 of the large sliced sandwwich loaves.
4C Chicken Broth
1Stk Butter
1 1/2Lbs Breakfast or Country Sausage, 2 Rolls Jimmy Dean is good.
2C Diced Onion, 1Lrg.
2C Diced Celery, 4 big Ribs.
2T Minced Fresh Sage Leaves, small bunch. (1T Dry Sage, rubbed)
1T Fresh Thyme Leaves, 6-8 sprigs. (1tsp Dry Thyme, rubbed)
1T Fresh Rosemary Leaves, Minced (1tsp Dry Rosemary, rubbed)
Salt and Pepper To Taste.

Melt the Butter in a 2Qt Pot. Add the Sausage and brown, breaking up into marble sized chunks.

Add the Onion and Cerlery and saute until tender.

Add the Herbs and saute until fragrant,2-3 minutes.

Add the Chicken Broth bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer, 15-20 minutes.

Using a Serrated Knife, cut the bread into 3/4 inch Cubes and place in a large bowl.

Here is where I break with tradition, because my family likes moist dense Dressing as if it came out of the Bird...

Pour the Broth mixture over the bread and mix well.

Pour the Dressing mix in a greased 9 X 13 baking Dish.

Bake at 350°F for 1 hour until hot and top is Brown and Crunchy.

*Note:* For a lighter Dressing, Dry the Bread Cubes in a 275°F Oven, spread on cookie sheets, toss frequently. To bake, cover the baking dish with foil and bake 30 minutes, Uncover and bake 30 minutes more to Crisp and Brown the top...

*Sweet Potato Casserole with Pecan Crumble*

3Lb Sweet Potatoes
1/2C Brown Sugar
1/4C Pure Maple Syrup
1/2C Melted Butter
2ea Eggs
1/4C Heavy Cream
1tsp Vanilla
1/2tsp Cinnamon
1/2tsp Nutmeg
1" Fresh Ginger, grated

Topping

!C Brown Sugar
1C Flour
1/2C Melted Butter
1/2C Chopped Pecans
1 1/2tsp Cinnamon
1" Fresh Ginger, grated

Bake sweet potatoes at 425°F until soft, 1 to 1.5 hours.

Cool 30 minutes on the counter. Peel and mash lightly.

Mix all filling ingredients and spread in a buttered 1 1/2 Qt baking dish.

Combine Topping ingredients in a bowl and toss with a fork until Pea sized crumbs form.

Top the potatoes and bake a 350°F for 30 minutes.

This is good hot or cold!!!


----------



## 1MoreFord (Nov 20, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> So 'dressing' = cooked in a pan, and 'stuffing' = cooked in the bird?



Yes!  Dressing is a Southern thing from my prospective.  Maybe not always though.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Nov 21, 2020)

phrogpilot73 said:


> My wife hates it, but my friend's Canadian wife was intrigued - so I'm making it this year.  Creamed pearl onions au gratin.  Made with extra sharp New York cheddar (if I can find it - if I can't an extra sharp white cheddar).




Creamed pearl onions au gratin w/extra cheese recipe; Please!


----------



## Inscrutable (Nov 21, 2020)

Apple sausage stuffing/dressing (we make both and mix)

Made that our first Thanksgiving together, misinterpreted her mother’s recipe, took hours to cut/make and had enough dressing to feed an army. Still laugh about it.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Nov 21, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> That onion looks great!


I haven't made onion pie in a long time. Thanks for sparking my memory.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 21, 2020)

My favorite is not the actual Thanksgiving dinner with all the fixins, but the late night snack or next day leftover turkey sandwich:

Big ol slice of turkey breast, top with stuffing, cranberry sauce, mayo on two pieces of white bread and slap that sucker together!
Delicious!!’


----------



## phrogpilot73 (Nov 21, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Care to share that recipe? Sounds great





1MoreFord said:


> Creamed pearl onions au gratin w/extra cheese recipe; Please!



So, I don't have a family recipe per se...  When I was a kid growing up, my Dad's brother would come down with his family from upstate New York (with the cheese) and he and my Dad would get together in the kitchen and collaborate on how their Mom used to make it.  Since 2020 is the worst year ever, I can't call Dad and ask for a starting point (he died in Feb, it's one of the reasons we're doing it this year).  I asked my uncle - and he said that Dad was the lead on it, and he wouldn't know where to start.  So, over the last several weeks - I've been pouring over the internet and I THINK I found one that's a good starting point and looks pretty close to what I remember as a kid.  So, here's that recipe:

*Creamed Pearl Onions Au Gratin

Ingredients*

*2* tablespoons butter
*14* ounces frozen petite whole onions, thawed and drained
*2* tablespoons flour
*1/3* cup dry white wine
*1/4* teaspoon minced fresh leaf thyme
*1/3* cup cream or 1/3 cup half-and-half
*1/4* teaspoon Coleman's dry mustard
*1* pinch ground nutmeg
*1* pinch white pepper
kosher salt, to taste
*1/2* cup grated sharp cheddar cheese
*Directions*

Melt 2 tablespoons butter in a 1-2 quart saucepan over medium heat; add drained onions; raise heat to medium-high; stir onions constantly as they cook, until they begin to caramelize.
Sprinkle 2 tablespoons flour over onions; stir for for 1 minute.
Deglaze onions with 1/3 cup dry white wine; add the minced thyme; stir, scraping the bottom, until wine evaporates.
Reduce heat to medium-low.
Add 1/3 cup cream or half and half; stir until sauce is warmed and thickened.
Season sauce with 1/4 teaspoon dry mustard (or prepared horseradish), 1 pinch ground nutmeg, 1 pinch ground white pepper, and kosher salt, to taste.
Remove from heat; add the grated cheese; stir until cheese is completely melted.
Basically, it's a Mornay sauce with onions in it.  I seem to remember some finishing step that Dad had that involved the oven and getting the top bubbly and crispy.  Like I said - this one is a work in progress.  My wife has never had it, but has already turned her nose up at it.  Her parents will try anything once, and the Canadian is all in.  So maybe, just maybe - it'll be a reawakened family tradition!


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 21, 2020)

phrogpilot73 said:


> So, I don't have a family recipe per se...  When I was a kid growing up, my Dad's brother would come down with his family from upstate New York (with the cheese) and he and my Dad would get together in the kitchen and collaborate on how their Mom used to make it.  Since 2020 is the worst year ever, I can't call Dad and ask for a starting point (he died in Feb, it's one of the reasons we're doing it this year).  I asked my uncle - and he said that Dad was the lead on it, and he wouldn't know where to start.  So, over the last several weeks - I've been pouring over the internet and I THINK I found one that's a good starting point and looks pretty close to what I remember as a kid.  So, here's that recipe:
> 
> *Creamed Pearl Onions Au Gratin
> 
> ...


 My grandmother wold make creamed onions and add some coarse chopped green onions in there as well.  We've already shopped this week but I do have some sweet onions, maybe I could slice on the axis to get petals and give that a try.  I'm smoking some extra sharp cheddar today, that might be a nice touch.


----------



## clifish (Nov 21, 2020)

My collard greens, make them a couple days ahead of time so the flavors can really melt together then on Thanksgiving slow cook them in the crock pot all day...I might even add my pickled Habaneros to the dish this year,


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 21, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> My favorite is not the actual Thanksgiving dinner with all the fixins, but the late night snack or next day leftover turkey sandwich:
> 
> Big ol slice of turkey breast, top with stuffing, cranberry sauce, mayo on two pieces of white bread and slap that sucker together!
> Delicious!!’


Not a turkey fan, but love that combo with left over chicken.
Try it open face with a bath of gravy for a hot poultry meal. Leftover taters are optional.
Not a midnight snack, but a great hearty brunch the moaning after while the shoppers are away from the house.

Hey 

 chef jimmyj
  I got my memory kicked this morning watching Food Network.  Your heart throb Valerie B was featured making dressing in a bundt pan for more crusty edges.  You can slice the leftover for a sandwich filler.
I tried it last year, but it failed.  You need leftovers for this.  We wiped out most of the pan and leftovers went with my son.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2020)

phrogpilot73 said:


> Basically, it's a Mornay sauce with onions in it. I seem to remember some finishing step that Dad had that involved the oven and getting the top bubbly and crispy



Dad very likely put the Creamed Onions in a small baking dish, topped with a Handful of Cheese and Baked (425°) or Broiled the dish until the cheese was Golden Brown and Delicious!
That recipe is for 4-6 servings, if you are having more family than that, I suggest doubling the recipe.

Note: Many Aged or Extra Sharp Cheddar's will Break, separate into Curds and a Pool of Oil, BEFORE they will get Brown.
Choose a Medium or Sharp Cheddar, for the Topping or just bake/broil until Melted without browning.

KRAFT Cheddar Cheeses are stable and a good melting Cheese, even the Very Tasty, Black Label Reserve Extra-Sharp Cheddar...My Preference for Cheddar Gratin Dishes...JJ


----------



## Millberry (Nov 22, 2020)

Definitely asparagus casserole. My favorite is a slice of leftover turkey "slathered" with Duke's mayonnaise, salt and black pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## forktender (Nov 22, 2020)

For me it's not even close...for sure it's "smoked tomato/basil pie" than cranberry  glazed sweet potatoes with candied pecans . I love stuffing smothered in giblet, sage and sausage gravy way more than I like turkey no matter how it's cooked smoked, fried, sous vide, grilled or roasted. I like turkey but it's not what I look forward to coming to the holiday season. This year is going to be strange because a lot of our family is staying home. F C19!!!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Nov 23, 2020)

My wife's sausage and cornbread stuffing is by far my favorite part of Thanksgiving, closely followed by the orange, black tea and bourbon brined, smoked turkey


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 23, 2020)

Creamed Onions for me!

Along with sweet potatoes, broccoli casserole, cornbread, chestnut stuffing,  pumpkin pie, apple pie, as well!

John


----------



## Millberry (Nov 23, 2020)

Gross--you must be from Pennsylvania                  sorry LMBO


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 23, 2020)

Millberry said:


> Gross--you must be from Pennsylvania                  sorry LMBO


Creamed Onions are a New England dish.  My wife's mom was from Massachusetts and made a no frills version which she introduced me to when I married her daughter.  May sound gross but it's pretty good!

No offense taken,

John


----------



## Millberry (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks----Just funning you !


----------



## Inscrutable (Nov 23, 2020)

Onions don’t agree with my wife’s GIRD or I would try it. We do make an isolated exception when having pierogies though


----------



## Millberry (Nov 23, 2020)

Well--I had to look that word up (pierogies)---LOL----Happy Thanksgiving!


----------

